# Ryobi 9.5 hp 26" 2-stage snowblower rescue



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I answered this ad for a Ryobi snowblower earlier this month, but after not hearing back from the person for over a week. I more or less forgot about it.

Unexpectedly, that person finally wrote back and asked me if I was still interested. It was located only a couple of towns over from me, so I went to grab it. The story from the person was that he changed the oil and tried to clean the carburetor, and it would no longer start afterwards. From the ad pics, it didn't look terrible, and the skid shoes were new. When I got there, I was told that the electric starter no longer worked either. I still took it home.

It's your typical MTD snowblower with a 6-bolt bucket that was sold at big box stores. It's very similar to the *MTD Gold 8.5hp/26" snowblower I had about 12 months ago*.










After I brought it home, I checked the gas tank and found that it was empty (which is always preferable to a tank full of old fuel).

It had the flathead Tecumseh engine with the fixed jet carburetor, with an iffy looking fuel line. I had a spare adjustable carburetor ready to go, so I swapped out the carb and replaced the fuel line at the same time. The old fuel line had a 2003 date code.

It started on the first pull for me the following morning, but the recoil string snapped just as the engine started. After taking care of the recoil string, here's what I saw:

1) the scraper bar was toast
2) the snowblower has a headlight, but the pigtail that goes to the stator was missing

Fortunately, I happened to have a new Stens scraper bar in stock, so that was easy enough to take care of.

I pulled the flywheel to see what happened to the stator. The mounting bolt for the stator must have come loose, as the mangled stator was attached to the flywheel magnets. The magnets were gouged, but they were still firmly attached to the flywheel.

I installed a spare stator and put the flywheel back on. The headlight worked once I replaced the bulb (~$10 at a nearby auto parts store). Also, I removed the non-working electric starter.

The only remaining wear item is the friction disk, as the remaining rubber is thin and is leaving rubber deposits against the drive plate. A Stens replacement was only $12 from Amazon, so it'll be here later this week. It runs and drives now, but it has a tough time climbing up any kind of incline.




















It does throw pretty good if it's on a flat terrain!


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice job and a nice find. These machines are certainly not the top of the line, but they always seem to get the job done. I've had my MTD 8hp/24" which was made around the same time. It has always served me well.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The new friction wheel showed up, and it had a Jan 2022 manufacture date. They are really easy to change on these old MTDs.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

carguy20 said:


> Nice job and a nice find. These machines are certainly not the top of the line, but they always seem to get the job done. I've had my MTD 8hp/24" which was made around the same time. It has always served me well.


The 2 Stage brands that I have used are MTD, Murray/Noma/Dynamark, John Deere, Ariens, flathead, OHV, Chinese.

They all got the job done, and when 1 Brand broke down, it wasn't the Brand, it was mechanical or gas. Each Brand bailed out the other. Every brand worked flawlessly in 30" snow. The Best snowblower on the market is the one that is working when you need it, instead of shoveling! Though I do admit some work better in different situations. I'd rather have the crappiest working snowblower when I need it rather than the best nicest most powerful sitting broken down waiting for parts.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

One of the better working blowers I had that I went through and restored was a 10HP Yard Machines. (MTD)

I went through everything, .... bearings, bushings, friction disc, carb, new LED light, paint touchup, new XTrac ... sold it to a neighbor, ... I would have liked to have kept that one, but I just have to many favorites ... 

A couple of my neighbors have been running my restored units for years now ...  It is a good feeling seeing them clear their drives with my refurbished machines.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just restored a similar MTD 8-26 and so far it performs very good. I did add an impellar kit. I have only used it for a week now. My only two minor complaints are:

1. I wish it had a remove chute angle control. with that long dash board it is hard for me to reach over and change the angle by hand
2. I wish it had better tires or tire chains. On deep snow they spin too much. Easy to resolve at some point.

Other wise a good performer so far. 

Do you still have the model label? You can get the MTD model year form the Serial number. You never know if the gas line may have been replaced at some point.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@toro, XTrac for the win ... never had an issue in any snow event ....


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Do you still have the model label? You can get the MTD model year form the Serial number. You never know if the gas line may have been replaced at some point.


From post #1: "I had a spare adjustable carburetor ready to go, so I swapped out the carb and replaced the fuel line at the same time. The old fuel line had a 2003 date code."

Yup, it still has the model label; It's a 2004 model (hence the 2003 date code on the fuel line).


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

db130 said:


> From post #1: "I had a spare adjustable carburetor ready to go, so I swapped out the carb and replaced the fuel line at the same time. The old fuel line had a 2003 date code."
> 
> Yup, it still has the model label; It's a 2004 model (hence the 2003 date code on the fuel line).


I'm Just curious, on your model, Is the tractor drive a chain drive or all gears.? I never had a model number on mine as the label was long gone when I got it. I noticed from searching that some have a chain drive vs. the two gears that I am accustomed to seeing. again just curious and if so what is your opinion of the chain set up?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would love to add the remote adjustable chute angle. ObviouslyI would have to find an older machine that had the feature. Is it easy to swap on to a machine of the same vintage that does not???? Never seen one in person so I am not sure what would need to be modified. I've See a few in pics so I have an idea and think it would be reasonable addition but you know what happens when you assume.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I'm Just curious, on your model, Is the tractor drive a chain drive or all gears.? I never had a model number on mine as the label was long gone when I got it. I noticed from searching that some have a chain drive vs. the two gears that I am accustomed to seeing. again just curious and if so what is your opinion of the chain set up?


I have not seen a chain drive on a 6-bolt MTD. This one and the 3 others I've had before it were all gears, no chains.

Here's the model number on the MTD Gold 8.5 hp / 26" bucket if you want to check it out: 31AE6Q0F034

Also found you a model # of an MTD snowblower that has the remote chute tip deflector controls: #317E733E401 









Yard Man Track thrower pros & cons debate


Ok, so normally I pass on used MTD snowblowers but I could not pass on this one (#317E733E401) for $75 (not running). For its age (20) it really did not look to bad. I got it home and got to work.....Cleaned the carb, replaced gas line, cleaned the gas tank, replaced the spark. Added fresh gas...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

db130 said:


> I have not seen a chain drive on a 6-bolt MTD. This one and the 3 others I've had before it were all gears, no chains.
> 
> Here's the model number on the MTD Gold 8.5 hp / 26" bucket if you want to check it out: 31AE6Q0F034
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good info. 
I know I recently saw some exploded views of some MTD's with chain drives. Maybe they were Track machines. 

MTD's do get a bad rap on here. Sure they are not as robust as the Honda/Toro/Ariens which many folks on her own and love. But they can do the job of you take care of them.
As mentioned before they go cheap by using thinner gauge of steel.


----------

